# Starburst



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

This is my first go at a zoom burst, I'm off to try some more. Anyone done this and got any tips.


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

I've done a couple in the past:



















Not really got any tips, your one looks fine. You need a fixed point to zoom into, like the star in yours, otherwise it'll just look like a blurry shot.

Tom.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

how does this work? a long exp while at the same time moving the zoom in or out? might give it a go if it is the simple.....
Col.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

coljshanks said:


> how does this work? a long exp while at the same time moving the zoom in or out? might give it a go if it is the simple.....
> Col.


pretty much mate, thats the gist of it anyway :thumb:

As said above, pick something to focus on with a long exposure, and zoom in/out while taking the picture. then alter setting as required for exposure etc.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Been playing a bit more with this this afternoon, not all afternoon mind. Tried some HDR with it which gave these (1 hdr shot just different crops and effects in lightroom)




























I've some more on my camera that I'll play with later.

An effect I may use in the future to put a different spin on some shots.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

the first one's a belter..........


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The hdr does take a lot of it but gets the star nice and sharp.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First shot is very good mate, a great Xmas shot


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Very nice mate. Like the others, the 1st shot of your second batch is my fav. Off to dig out my camera and attack the Xmas tree


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I did give this a go and it worked to an extent, but I keep getting the zoomed out image as a ghost type thing on the end result. Back to the drawing board maybe.
Col.


----------

